# Smokey....how does he do it?



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

About a few weeks ago,Smokey(our feral grey boy) came over for dinner. So I noticed him limping while walking to his dinner bowl. It didn't look to bad since he was putting light weight on his front paw(the one that was hurting). So I just watched im over time. Then about a week after that...he was better. So it must of been a sprain or something. 


Earlier this week, I noticed that Smokey's eye was red and runny looking. So again, I just kept an eye on him as he came to eat. Theres nothing I could do about it. Its not like hes going to jump into the car for a ride to the vet. Nor do I think I could trap him again for an exam. 

Tonight, he came for dinner. His eye was all better. But he had a scratch on his face that was bleeding a little bit. 

But my question is... How does smokey get better from all of these injuries out there. ive known smokey since 2009. He has had injuries every now and then. he always comes back feeling better. 

We got smokey neutered September 2014. he got his vaccination too. do think that would have anything to do with him getter better? or have those vaccination left his system by now? 

Thanks.
Happy Holidays


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Cats are pretty tough and many injuries will heal on their own. When Mr. Casper showed up with the injured tail, he also had a fairly large patch of skin peeling off his chest and tummy. I'm guessing he got stuck somewhere and was trying to slide under a narrow space. He showed up with an abscess on the base of his tail once. I just kept an eye on it, too, and within a week, like you said, it seemed to go away on its own.

The quick self-healing is is a good thing, especially if Smokey won't let you get him to the vet!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Is Casper your feral cat? or did you take him in to your house?

March 2015..we took in Sir Thomas(he was a stray & very friendly). He had an abscess on his front leg. So we were able to take him to the vet and have him fixed up. That's when we took him to our house.


----------



## LizLove87 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, outdoor cats are built tough! Take their fur coats for example. My boy ****** has been an outdoor cat almost his whole life (7 years) and his fur coat is very thick and rough!!! ****** was destined for toughness though because when he was barely 1 years old he had his entire back leg chewed!!! 
Anyways, I'm happy that your kitty rejuvenates but definitely monitor him as much as possible during their hunting season.
Cheers!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness LizLove, ****** is one tough kitty!!

ThreeCatzGirl, Casper is my stray. I've managed to lure him inside and get the mobile vet to come see him to check out those injuries. He seems to have regained just a little sensation in his tail, but mostly he can't feel anything. Occasionally he ends up sitting with his tail in his wet food, lol.


----------

